# أريد كتب في مجال Production Planning and Scheduling



## amabdallah03 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

هل من أحد يعرف متب أو مواقع أو برامج في هذا المجال
الرجاء الإفادة


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

وانا ايضا اريده


----------

